# Amplificador de voltaje con transistor



## Freemancher (May 31, 2012)

Saludos.
Mi cuestión es que me han pedido desarrollar un circuito con un transistor que tenga como finalidad una ganancia de voltaje de 100. Con la siguiente configuración:






Inicialmente me dan ciertos valores, solo que mi problema es a la hora de utilizar la ecuación de ganancia de voltaje, ya que el profesor nos dio inicialmente una [Av= (Rc*Rl)/(26mv/IE)(Rc+Rl)] y luego nos dijo que era mas conveniente usar esta: 
Av= -Rl||Rc/(β(26mV/IE)+RE)

Mi objetivo aquí es despejar Rc, pero al tratar de hallarlo utilizando la segunda ecuación, obtengo como resultado una resistencia negativa.

Agradezco de antemano sus respuestas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2012)

Vas a tener que remar mucho para llegar a esa ganancia y aún así no vas a llegar nunca.

¿Que configuración tenés ahí?

- Emisor común
- Colector común
- Base común

¿Y que características tiene cada configuración respecto a la ganancia de tensión?


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2012)

La carga en emisor, raro raro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2012)

Si RE es mayor o igual a RC funciona perfectamente , como inversor , ganancia negativa.

Pero para una ganancia de 100 . . . .


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2012)

No es inversor, RL está en el emisor.


----------



## Freemancher (May 31, 2012)

Mis disculpas, la carga no va en el emisor sino en el colector; es de tipo Emisor común. En el caso de que no pudiese obtener una ganancia de 100, ¿que pasaría con una de 40?
Pero entonces, ¿esta configuración siempre funcionará como inversor, o existe alguna manera de configurarlo para que amplifique la señal de entrada?. De no ser así, ¿que tipo de configuración es la que me permite amplificar una señal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2012)

Cierto , sería en el colector , y con RC mas grande que RE para obtener ganancia , gracias Scooter.

Estube trabajando con un inversor para un amplificador puente setentoso , en esa configuración , con RE = RC


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2012)

No pasa nada por invertir, se oye igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2012)

Si es para mi , saco una señal invertida del colector y la otra normal del emisor , con RE = RC , con cada una alimento la entrada de un amplificador puente


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2012)

¿Podrías subir de nuevo el esquemático correcto?


----------



## Freemancher (May 31, 2012)

Este es el esquema del circuito:


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2012)

Bueno, acá tenés un compañero que te puede ayudar 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/diseno-aplificador-75371/

Te hago la misma pregunta que le hice al usuario que creo el post que mencione:



> Fijate que Re tiene un capacitor en paralelo, entonces para facilitar los cálculos, ¿qué pasa con ese capacitor cuando hacemos un análisis en dinámica (C.A.)? ¿y en estática (C.D.)?


----------



## Freemancher (May 31, 2012)

Tenía claro que es lo que sucedía con cada uno de los análisis, solo que no lograba hallar una fórmula efectiva de la ganancia de voltaje, sin embargo, con la explicación que diste en ese otro tema me aclaraste varias dudas. 
En caso de que aquel condensador que está al lado de Re no estuviera, y para el caso del análisis dinámico ¿Rc, Rl y Re estarían todos en paralelo?
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2012)

No, lo que va a pasar es que RL y RC siguen en paralelo, pero RE actúa como un factor que atenúa la ganancia.

Por un lado la ganancia de tensión va a caer, pero por el otro esa resistencia te da una impedancia de entrada mucho mayor que la obtenida anteriormente.

Fijate, este sería el modelo del transistor en alterna (falta la ro entre C y E):






Si te animás a plantear el modelo en dinámica no tengo problemas en ayudarte.


----------



## Freemancher (May 31, 2012)

En el análisis estático, independientemente si hay o no condensador el esquema será así:




Según lo que dices, lo que cambiaría en el análisis dinámico con ese condensador sería lo siguiente:




Tienes razón, no había tenido en cuenta la corriente que pasa por el emisor. Pero entonces, ¿los voltajes de entrada y salida, en qué partes irían?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2012)

Muy bien !!, excelente.

El modelo de continua va bien.

En el modelo de alterna intentaste aplicar miller, pero salió medio mal. Yo lo hubiera planteado de esta forma (tal vez te resulte más sencillo de verlo):



De ahí:

- Rgenerador será la resistencia interna propia del generador de señal
- hie= hfe*25mV/Icq

El resto es lo que ya mencionaste vos. Fijate que agarré el modelo del transistor que puse arriba y directamente los reemplace.

Fijate si lo entendés bien el circuito de alterna y si está todo bien, te propongo que saques en forma genérica esto:

- Ve
- Vb

Te tiro pistas:

ie=ic+ib=ib*hfe+ib=ib*(hfe+1)

*EDITADO:*

Vo=*-*ib*hfe*(RL//RC)

Falto el "-" en Vo, acordate que la señal desfasa entre base y colector (la fuente de corriente lo pone en evidencia con su sentido de circulación)


----------



## Freemancher (May 31, 2012)

Según el análisis que hice: Ve=Re(Vb+hie*Ib*Hfe)/(Re+hie)
Aunque se podría asumir que la resistencia Regenerador es igual a 0, por tanto Vb será igual a Vseñal


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 1, 2012)

Freemancher dijo:


> Según el análisis que hice: Ve=Re(Vb+hie*Ib*Hfe)/(Re+hie)
> Aunque se podría asumir que la resistencia *Regenerador es igual a 0*, por tanto Vb será igual a Vseñal



No es tan así, la Rgenerador puede llegar a ser alta en algunos micrófonos, lo normal seria tomarla como 50ohm, pero ese valor puede variar según la fuente.

Sobre las tensiones que mencione, mirá que fácil que es obtenerlas (simplemente usá ley de ohm):

[LATEX]v_{e}=i_{e}.R_{e}=i_{b}.\(hfe+1\).R_{e}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]v_{b}=v_{e}+v_{hie}=v_{e}+ib.hie=\[i_{b}.\(hfe+1\).R_{e}\]+\[ib.hie\]=i_{b}.\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\][/LATEX]

Con esas dos tensiones ya estás en condiciones de averiguar la ganancia de tensión del transistor sin tener en cuenta la resistencia del generador:

[LATEX]A_{v1}=\frac{V{o}}{v_{b}}=\frac{-i_{b}.hfe.\(RL//RC\)}{i_{b}.\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]}=-\frac{hfe.\(RL//RC\)}{\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie}[/LATEX]

Fijate como la Re toma un papel importante en la ganancia de tensión, si lo camparas con el amplificador que tiene el capacitor en paralelo con RE, obtendrías esto (simplemente tomo la expresión anterior sabiendo que RE=0):

[LATEX]A_{v1-con-capacitor-RE}=-\frac{hfe.\(RL//RC\)}{hie}=-\frac{hfe.\(RL//RC\)}{hfe.\frac{25mv}{I_{cq}}}=-\frac{I_{cq}}{25mv}.\(RL//RC\)[/LATEX]

Ahora volviendo al amplificador sin CE, faltaría saber cual es la ganancia total del sistema, osea desde la Vgenerador hasta Vo:

[LATEX]i_{generador}=i_{b}+i_{\(R1//R2\)}=i_{b}+\frac{v_{b}}{\(R1//R2\)}=i_{b}+\frac{i_{b}.\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]}{\(R1//R2\)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]v_{generador}=i_{generador}.R_{generador}+v_{b}=\{i_{b}+\frac{i_{b}.\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]}{\(R1//R2\)}\}.R_{generador}+i_{b}.\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\][/LATEX]

Resumiendo:

[LATEX]v_{o}=-i_{b}.hfe.\(RL//RC\)[/LATEX]

[LATEX]v_{b}=i_{b}.\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\][/LATEX]

[LATEX]v_{generador}=i_{b}.\{\[1+\frac{\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]}{\(R1//R2\)}\].R_{generador}+\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]\}[/LATEX]

Por lo tanto la ganancia de tensión del sistema será:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{v_{o}}{v_{generador}}=\frac{v_{o}}{v_{b}}.\frac{v_{b}}{v_{generador}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{v2}=\frac{v_{b}}{v_{generador}}=\frac{i_{b}.\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]}{i_{b}.\{\[1+\frac{\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]}{\(R1//R2\)}\].R_{generador}+\[\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie\]\}} \approx \frac{1}{\frac{R_{generador}}{\(R1//R2\)}+1}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs}=A_{v1}.A_{v2} \approx \[-\frac{hfe.\(RL//RC\)}{\(hfe+1\).R_{e}+hie}\].\[\frac{1}{\frac{R_{generador}}{\(R1//R2\)}+1}\][/LATEX]

Si bien parece un despelote, solo use:

- Ley de ohm 
- Kirchhoff
- ie=ib+ic
- ic=ib.hfe

El resto sale por acumulación de factores, Avs es la expresión que deberías usar para obtener una ganancia determinada, pero te sugiero que para ganancias altas (como 100) uses el capacitor en paralelo con RE, vas a ver que la ganancia es mucho mayor.

[LATEX]A_{vs-con-CE}=\[-\frac{I_{cq}}{25mv}.\(RL//RC\)\].\{\frac{1}{\[\frac{1}{hie}+\frac{1}{\(R1//R2\)}\].R_{generador}+1}\}[/LATEX]

Se puede ver que esa ganancia depende de ICQ (corriente de polarización) y del paralelo RL con RC, mientras mayor sea RC, mayor será la ganancia, pero dependerá de RL, osea un RL muy bajo implica una ganancia muy baja, por otro lado tené en cuenta que acá la Rgenerador tiene mayor peso que antes (como mencione antes, la impedancia de entrada en este caso es menor, no está más el factor Re*(hfe+1)), y el termino (1/hie) tiene un peso similar a 1/(R1//R2).


----------



## camarohero (Jun 1, 2012)

verifica si este tema te puede ayudar de algo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/tutorial-preamplificador-49708/


----------

